# Why is my air impact gun running slow?



## hussnainh8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello

I bought a new air impact gun from eBay, had good reviews and claims 1700nm of loosing torque so should virtually break any bolt loose however when connected up to my air compressor I cant seem to get it to run properly. I am running a 1/4 hose with 1/4 couplers to my air compressor with a 15 metre long hose. As you can see by the video it seems like it runs slowly.









VID_20210823_133230.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Do I need a better air compressor do I need a bigger hose? Would a bigger hose make a difference as the gun can only take a 1/4 coupler so what would be the point of a 3/8 or 1/2 hose if its restricted to a 1/4 coupler any way?

The air compressor I have is a Workzone 3hp 50 litre, here is the manual for it http://www.einhelltools.co.uk/pdfs/store/WAC3050.pdf

Where am I going wrong? Would really like to use this impact but not if it cant even undo bolts 

Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I run 3/8 air line for the smaller guns. and for the larger thunder gun i use a 1/2 inch air line.
and run the proper larger couplers as well.
a larger 30 to 40 gallon tank or larger works ok.
and a larger cfm compressor and tank is needed for impact and sander and air wand use.
i like the 20 cfm and larger compressors for impact use....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea make sure the hard lines are large diameter i like at least 3/4 id hard line.
or larger!


----------

